# Cooling the capacitors



## F16bmathis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, I have a Netgain 1000A controller (old style) and the capaitor temperature is getting up to above 160 when driving in summer on the highway. The IGBT temp stays pretty low, as I have ample cooling.

It did seem slightly better when I removed the plastic cover and drove, but I'm afraid of rain and dirt, so I put the cover back on.

Can you add capacitors to take some of the load (and heat)?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

F16bmathis said:


> Can you add capacitors to take some of the load (and heat)?


The physical placement is important so you can't just add more caps. I don't know what kind of caps are used in that controller but it is possible that 160 degrees (F) is not an issue for them. Contact the manufacturer and ask the question there.


----------

